# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم التسمِّي باسم "ماريا" ؟

## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو افتائي في تسمية ابنتي ماريا , وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حسب علمي هو اسم نصراني ، يقابله اسم مريم عندنا ، وأنصحك بتغيير اسمها بعد التأكد من المعنى .

----------


## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل غير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اسم زوجته ماريا ؟ مع العلم ان الاسم له معنى في اللغة العربية 
وجزاك الله كل خير على تعاونك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا سمَّى اسم ابنته "ماريا" أو "مارية" تشبُّهًا بالصَّالحات، وهي أمة النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فذلك خيرٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي حديث المغيرة بن شعبة ررر قال: لما قدمت نجران سألوني فقالوا: إنكم تقرءون: (يا أخت هرون) وموسى قبل عيسى بكذا وكذا، فلما قدمت على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  سألته عن ذلك؛ فقال: ((إنهم كانوا يسمون بأنبيائهم والصالحين قبلهم)). أخرجه مسلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكما أشرت فإنَّ للاسم أصلًا في لغة العرب، بمعنى الممتلئة أوالبرَّاقة اللَّون المشبَّهة باللُّؤلؤ.. قال حسَّان في قصيدته الرَّائعة في المديح:
أَولادُ جَفنَةَ حَولَ قَبرِ أَبيهِمِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَبرِ اِبنِ مارِيَةَ الكَريمِ المُفضِلِ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا الذي عند النَّصارى فلعلَّه "ماري"، وهي في العربية: "مريم"، وعلى كليهما "مريم" و"ماري" فهو تسمٍّ باسم امرأةٍ صالحةٍ، وهذا خيرٌ؛ لكن تبقى قضيَّة التشبُّه بالكفَّار في التسمِّي بأسمائهم أوطريقة نطقهم للاسم، كمن يسمِّي ابنه : موشي، وهو في العبرية، يقابله في العربية: موسى، ومايكل يقابله ميكائيل، وجوزيف ويقابله: يوسف.. وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويبدو لي أن ماري غير مارية أوماريا، والله أعلم.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

الذي سمت به العرب "ماريَة" بتخفيف الياء وهو الذي في بيت حسان رضي الله عنه ، وهو اسم سرية سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو اسمٌ جميل . ولو سَمَّيتَ بـ"ماريّة" بتشديد الياء كان اسماً جميلاً أيضاً وهو يعني البيضاء البراقة ، في معانٍ له أخرى (انظر اللسان) .

أما ماريا فلا أظن أنهم سموا به ، وهو بعدُ في زماننا هذا اسم غربي يذكر سامعيه بالفاسقات من مغنيات الغرب وعاهراته ، ولستُ أحب أن يُذَكِّرَ اسمُ ابنتي بأعداء الله .

وفقنا الله وإياكم .......

----------


## أبو رزان

السلام عليكم .
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
لعل هذه الفتوى من هذا الجبل الأشم ،قد تفيد الأخ السائل.
سؤال: هل يلزم من أعلن إسلامه أن يغير اسمه السابق مثل جورج وجوزيف وغيرهما؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الجواب: لا يلزمه تغيير اسمه إلا إن كان معبدا لغير الله، ولكن تحسينه مشروع. فكونه يحسن اسمه من أسماء أعجمية إلى أسماء إسلامية هذا طيب, أما الواجب فلا. فإذا كان اسمه عبد المسيح وأشباهه يغير، أما إذا كان لم يعبد لغير الله مثل جورج وبولس وغيرهما فلا يلزمه تغييره ؛ لأن هذه أسماء مشتركة تكون للنصارى , وتكون لغيرهم وبالله التوفيق.مجموع فتاوى ابن باز رحمه الله من الشاملة

----------


## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل اسم مارية وماريا من ناحية سماعية يختلفان ؟ 
و هل المستمع عند سماعه اسم ماريا يتذكر العاهرات وعند سماعه اسم مارية لا يتذكرهن , فالتشابه في مثل هذا كثير , ولا أظن أن يحكم عليه بهذه الصورة   ؟
أما من ناحية كتابية , فلم يفرق العديد من المختصون باللغة بين هاتين الكتابتين , وهذا بعد سؤالي لهم ومراجعة الاسم ومعناه في اللغة . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو حمدان

> إذا سمَّى اسم ابنته "ماريا" أو "مارية" تشبُّهًا بالصَّالحات، وهي أمة النَّبي ، فذلك خيرٌ.
>  ففي حديث المغيرة بن شعبة ررر قال: لما قدمت نجران سألوني فقالوا: إنكم تقرءون: (يا أخت هرون) وموسى قبل عيسى بكذا وكذا، فلما قدمت على رسول الله  سألته عن ذلك؛ فقال: ((إنهم كانوا يسمون بأنبيائهم والصالحين قبلهم)). أخرجه مسلم.
>  وكما أشرت فإنَّ للاسم أصلًا في لغة العرب، بمعنى الممتلئة أوالبرَّاقة اللَّون المشبَّهة باللُّؤلؤ.. قال حسَّان في قصيدته الرَّائعة في المديح:
> أَولادُ جَفنَةَ حَولَ قَبرِ أَبيهِمِ    قَبرِ اِبنِ مارِيَةَ الكَريمِ المُفضِلِ وأمَّا الذي عند النَّصارى فلعلَّه "ماري"، وهي في العربية: "مريم"، وعلى كليهما "مريم" و"ماري" فهو تسمٍّ باسم امرأةٍ صالحةٍ، وهذا خيرٌ؛ لكن تبقى قضيَّة التشبُّه بالكفَّار في التسمِّي بأسمائهم أوطريقة نطقهم للاسم، كمن يسمِّي ابنه : موشي، وهو في العبرية، يقابله في العربية: موسى، ومايكل يقابله ميكائيل، وجوزيف ويقابله: يوسف.. وهكذا.
>  ويبدو لي أن ماري غير مارية أوماريا، والله أعلم.


جزاك الله خير فائدة رائعة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإيَّاك يا أخانا وبارك الله في وفيك..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم .. علي الزيود.. أحسنت في تعقُّبك، وأضيف: أنَّه في غير قضيَّة توهُّم تذكُّر أسماء العاهرات، فإنِّي والله لا أعرف مثل هؤلاء الفاجرات فضلًا عن تذكُّر أسمائهنَّ، وقد يشاركني في هذا جماعة.. وأيضًا فمشاركة أهل الفسق لأهل الصلاح في أسمائهم لا تمنع التسمِّي بها؛ كما بوَّب البخاري في صحيحه في كتاب الأدب التسمِّي بالوليد، فالوليد تسمَّى به الكافر وغيره، فلا يمنع منه لوجود الاشتباه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله أعلم...

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

أعتذر من إزعاجك يا أخي .....

سَمِّ بارك الله فيك وبارك لك ......

وكونك لا تلحظ فرقاً بين (مارية) و (ماريّا) لا يجعلهما واحداً .

----------


## علي الزيود

بارك الله فيك أخي عدنان البخاري على جهودك 
بارك الله فيك أخي مسلم بن عبدالله على هذه المشاركة والمتابعة .

----------


## ام مارية

بعد السلام عليكم جميعا....
بعد ان رأيت حيرة بعض الاخوة بم يخص حكم التسمي باسم مارية احببت ان انشر لكم ما حدث معي و دعاني لأن اسمي ابنتي باسم مارية...
عندما كنت حاملا بابنتي بالشهر السابع كنت قد اعجبني اسم ما ولكنه من اصل غير عربي فكنت مترددة جدا بخصوصه...
الى ان رأيت بالمنام انني اجلس انا و امي و زوجي و الشيخ المرحوم الشعراوي  فسألته امي بالنيابة عني عن رأيه بالاسم الذي كنت افكر فيه...
فنظر الي و قال لي ( ان اسم ابنتي مارية و ......)
فقالت له امي ولكن اسم مارية مسيحي!
فأجابها باستغراب (و مارية القبطية زوجة الرسول عليه السلام)
وبعد هذا المنام بشهرين صليت الاستخارة و رأيت مناما اخر يحثني على تسميتها بهذا الاسم و هذا ما حصل ...
اردت نشره للعلم بالشيء
والله على ما اقول شهيد.
كما انني وجدت ان اسم مارية عربي الاصل و بتشديد الياء يعني القطاة البيضاء ( القطاة نوع من الطيور تشبه الحمام)

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

دع ما يريبك الى ما لايريبك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما حكم التسمي باسم ماريا أو مارية - اسم زوجة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام - واسم ريتان أو رتان, واسم تالين؟ وهل معناها يحمل أسماء حسنى - بارك الله فيكم وفي هذا الموقع الخيِّر - ؟

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فاسم مارية - بالتاء - من الأسماء المشروعة المعروفة كما سبق بيانه في الفتوى: 66766، وقد يرد ذكرها نادرًا في بعض المراجع: ماريا بدون تاء؛ جاء في ثقات ابن حبان قال: وولد إبراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ماريا القبطية في ذي الحجة. اهـ


وأما ريتان، ورتان، وتالين: فلم نقف لها على معنى فيما تيسر لنا البحث فيه مما تحت أيدينا من المعاجم، ولعلها من الأسماء الدخيلة, لكن تالين يمكن أن يكون لها معنى في لغة العرب, كما بينا في الفتوى: 128615 فإن كان المقصود به ما ذكر, فإنه لا حرج في التسمية به، وإن كان الأولى أن يسمى بغيره من الأسماء الحسنة المألوفة.


هذا, وننبه إلى أن الأسماء الوافدة: لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يسمي بها إلا إذا عرف معناها، وأنها لا تتضمن معنى سيئًا أو شعارًا يتنافى مع الدين والأخلاق, كما بينا في أكثر من فتوى, انظري مثلًا الفتوى: 76745 وما أحيل عليه فيها.


ولمعرفة ضوابط الأسماء المشروعة انظري الفتوى: 155155 وما أحيل عليه فيها. 


والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=203941

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال 
﻿ما حكم الشرع في تسمية البنت باسم ماريا؟  

الجواب 
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد الأمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد؛


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



﻿ بالإشارة إلى سؤالك المثبت نصه أعلاه؛ فالأصل أن الشريعة الإسلامية حثت على اختيار الأسماء الحسنة للأبناء، وجعلت ذلك من البر بالأبناء، وكان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم، تغيير الأسماء القبيحة إلى أسماء حسنة، فغير اسم حزن إلى سهل، وغير اسم برة إلى زينب، فعن علي، رضي الله عنه، قال: «لَمَّا وُلِدَ الْحَسَنُ سَمَّيْتُهُ حَرْبًا، فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللهِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: أَرُونِي ابْنِي، مَا سَمَّيْتُمُوهُ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: حَرْبًا، قَالَ: بَلْ هُوَ حَسَنٌ، فَلَمَّا وُلِدَ الْحُسَيْنُ سَمَّيْتُهُ حَرْبًا، فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللهِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: أَرُونِي ابْنِي، مَا سَمَّيْتُمُوهُ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ حَرْبًا، قَالَ: بَلْ هُوَ حُسَيْنٌ، فَلَمَّا وُلِدَ الثَّالِثُ سَمَّيْتُهُ حَرْبًا، فَجَاءَ النَّبِيُّ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: أَرُونِي ابْنِي، مَا سَمَّيْتُمُوهُ؟ قُلْتُ: حَرْبًا، قَالَ: بَلْ هُوَ مُحَسِّنٌ» [مسند أحمد، مسند الخلفاء الراشدين، مسند علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وقال شعيب الأرنؤوط: إسناده حسن].
ولم يرد النهي عن التسمية باسم (ماريا)، الذي لا يدل معناه على أمر قبيح، أو فيه إثم، فمعنى ماريا بتشديد الياء الملساء مكتنزة اللحم، وماريا بالتخفيف هي لؤلؤية اللون، وامرأة مارية بيضاء براقة [لسان العرب: 14/64]، وعليه؛ فلا حرج من الناحية الشرعية في التسمية بهذا الاسم، بل هو مستحب إذا قصد به التأسي باسم زوجة رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأم المؤمنين ماريا القبطية، والله تعالى أعلم.
والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل



http://www.darifta.org/fatawa2014/sh...B1%D9%8A%D8%A7

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*حكم التسمية بماريا وجنات وفردوسالسؤال: ماحكم تسمية المولودة باسم ماريا أو جنات أو فردوس ؟
*
*الجواب :الحمد لله
يجوز تسمية المولودة بماريا أو بمارية ، ومعنى مارية : المرأة البيضاء البراقة . "القاموس المحيط" ص 1719.
وقد أهدى المقوقس مارية القبطية إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فولدت له إبراهيم .
ولا حرج في التسمية بجنات ( جمع جنة ) ، وهي : الحديقة ذات النخل والشجر .
وبفردوس ، والفردوس : البستان يجمع كل ما يكون في البساتين . "القاموس المحيط" ص 1532، 725.
وينظر للفائدة : جواب السؤال رقم(101401).
والله أعلم .


https://islamqa.info/ar/145654

*

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل اسم مارية وماريا من ناحية سماعية يختلفان ؟ 
> و هل المستمع عند سماعه اسم ماريا يتذكر العاهرات وعند سماعه اسم مارية لا يتذكرهن , فالتشابه في مثل هذا كثير , ولا أظن أن يحكم عليه بهذه الصورة   ؟
> أما من ناحية كتابية , فلم يفرق العديد من المختصون باللغة بين هاتين الكتابتين , وهذا بعد سؤالي لهم ومراجعة الاسم في *معنى اسم ماريا* اللغة . 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ببل هو مستحب إذا قصد به التأسي باسم زوجة رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأم المؤمنين ماريا القبطية، والله تعالى أعلم.


مما تكرر دون تصحيح أو تنبيه في طوايا هذا النقاش الطيب أن مارية القبطية زوجة للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ومن أمهات المؤمنين، وهذا خطأ، فأردت التنبيه على أنها من جملة الإيماء، وللفائدة:
مسائل حول مارية القبطية رضي الله عنها:هل مارية القبطية من أمهات المؤمنين؟ وإذا كانت لا تعتبر من أمهات المؤمنين، فهل يجوز لها أن تتزوج بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أو هل يجوز أن تكون سبية لشخص آخر بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:فأمهات المؤمنين تطلق عند أهل العلم على كل امرأة عقد عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم دخل بها.جاء في الموسوعة: يؤخذ من استعمال الفقهاء أنهم يريدون بـ " أمهات المؤمنين " كل امرأة عقد عليها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخل بها، وإن طلقها بعد ذلك على الراجح .وعلى هذا فإن من عقد عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يدخل بها فإنها لا يطلق عليها لفظ " أم المؤمنين " . ومن دخل بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على وجه التسري، لا على وجه النكاح، لا يطلق عليها " أم المؤمنين " كمارية القبطية . ويؤخذ ذلك من قوله تعالى في سورة الأحزاب { وأزواجه أمهاتهم } . انتهى.فتبين من هذا أن مارية القبطية ليست من أمهات ألمؤمنين لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعقد عليها . 
وإنما تسرى بها فولدت له إبراهيم، ومع أنها ليست من أمهات المؤمنين، فإنه لا يجوز لها الزواج بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
جاء في شرح الخرشي لمختصر خليل المالكي: ومن خصائصه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يحرم على غيره أن يأخذ من دخل بها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ومات عنها لا طلقها، وكذا تحرم السرية وأم الولد التي فارقها بموت أو عتق أو بيع، وبعبارة أخرى أي ونكاح مدخولته لغيره وسواء كانت حرة أو أمة انتهى.
وجاء في كتاب الحاوي للماوردي الشافعي: فأما من وطئها من إمائه النبي، فإن كانت باقية على ملكه إلى حين وفاته مثل مارية أم ابنه إبراهيم حرم نكاحها على المسلمين، وإن لم تصر كالزوجات أما للمؤمنين لنقصها بالرق. انتهى
ولعل السائل بقوله : سبية ... يقصد سرية .. وإذا كان الأمر كذلك . فالجواب أنه بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم صارت مارية القبطية حرة، وبالتالي فلا يجوز أن تكون سرية لغيره.
جاء في مواهب الجليل للحطاب المالكي: وقد قال ابن القطان من أصحابنا في كتاب الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع: اتفقوا على أن إبراهيم ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق حرًا وأمه مارية أم ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمة على الرجال بعده غير مملوكة، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطؤها بعد ولادتها، وأنها لم تبع بعده ولا تصدق بها وإنما كانت بعده عليه السلام حرة. انتهى.
وقد صوبنا كلام السائل على ما ذكرنا؛ لأن قوله سرية غير متصور لأن أسرها من المسلمين لا يصح . ومن الكفار لا تصير به أمة . ولو أرادها الكفار كذلك .
والله أعلم.https://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/ind...&amp;Id=150505

----------

